# Reading made me try 2 fatties



## gunkle (Dec 21, 2014)

Reading through the forum this morning got my mind ( ok my belly) thinking about making some fatties. Figured I'd start off easy as they are the first two I've made since summer and then I only made 1 I think. So here goes...

Fattie  #1 (apple cinnamon) saw this idea on the forum and it sounded different enough to try. Changed a little 

 Jimmy Dean original sausage with sliced apples, cinnamon,  apple sauce. If this comes out good might try some light brown sugar and something crust like in it next time. Any thoughts??













8_jWjF16ZCt_d9j0UDjy2uUobB8chIE2THyhiB9FLfw8=w492-



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014


















20141221_102354.jpg



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014






Fattie #2 (meatloaf) Saw someone make a cheeseburger fattie so I decided to try this.

1 - 1.5 lbs ground beef mixed with seasoning rub, 1 egg, Worcestershire sauce,  oats,  Italian bread crumbs.  With 4 slices American cheese,  onions, minced garlic, diced tomato/peppers and pepperoni.  Wrapped in thick cut applewood smoked bacon weave.













20141221_104056.jpg



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014


















20141221_104917.jpg



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014


















20141221_105625.jpg



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014


















vX7GKr9EZ2GuAS2mohXl4GBCSZRdgCOx6y6TqrXNweGe=w1556



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014






will update with finished pics. Gonna pop the bacon wrapped one in oven to crisp a little when done.


----------



## bear55 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice looking fatties.


----------



## gunkle (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is the finished product. Wife thought the Meatloaf was too spicy (she doesn't like pepperoni)  but she also thought the sausage and apple one had too much bite to it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..... 

My 3 yr old wouldn't even try any of it. My 5 yr old tried it all but didn't like any.

I liked it all and I usually pick out onions but ate them this time. The apple fattie was the biggest surprise. Wasn't sure what to expect. 

Before oven for crispier bacon.













20141221_155902.jpg



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014






After oven and foiling till dinner time. Could have crisped a little more.













20141221_160657.jpg



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014






and the Money shot...













20141221_174311.jpg



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014






Here is the sausage and apple one. I thought it was great couldn't believe how much the apple flavor soaked into the meat.

but no one else liked it. 













20141221_174330.jpg



__ gunkle
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

I think they look great, too bad the family isn't into them !


----------



## gunkle (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------

